# Loft Designs



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is my new loft i`m looking for ideas as to where to put my air vents and any ideas or tips about my loft.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

If your going to have power in your loft you could put an attic fan in like I'm doing in my loft. Shadybug put a fan in his but he mounted his fan in the wall. Here is how I am doing mine but I'm not done yet.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21534
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2119&pictureid=21533


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Whatever you do, Don't overcroud your Pigeons.
Maybe check out other lofts in your neighborhood? See what others are doing/have done.
I like small lofts with few pigeons, easier to care for, and easy to keep track of!


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

here is how i made my vents on the roof of my loft http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582&pictureid=20351 , you also could check out my whole album how it constructed http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1582 just finish on covering the hold loft with plywood , the loft your making is mighty small side are only 4.9 feet high and the middle will most likly be about 6 feet ,that door you making willl have to be under 5 feet tall!!! , are you a small person? you going to be doing alot of cutting and alot of wasted wood remember plywood come 4 by 8 feet , so it you was to lay two of them together with out cutting it will be 8 by 8 and from there you could build a loft with less cutting because you just have to put 2 sheets of plywood on each side with out cutting a whole lot of wood you will make less mistakes and you door will be 6 to 7 feet!! , merlin you did know pigeons breed like rabbits ? one season alone and you will have 3 times the birds in your loft then what you started.if you not going to let your bird breed then the loft is ok but still small for you to put a door


----------

